# Veto Lake Report



## RangerBass22 (May 12, 2011)

Not sure if anyone on this forum cares much about veto lake but I live in Belpre Ohio so I frequent veto lake. I went out yesterday water was fairly high and pretty muddy but the catfish were biting real well. Still not sure if there is even any quality bass left in the lake,I catch fewer every year.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## getyourbassingear (Apr 28, 2011)

yea i drive by it daily looked pretty soupy thats for sure. Ive noticed the best time to fish that lake is may and june and have no idea why?...i was bowfishing it last year and saw a guy catch 2 over 4lbs right by me and my dad caught a 4lber two years ago so its gotta be holding a couple decent fish.


----------



## RangerBass22 (May 12, 2011)

Where do you fish at veto lake?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## getyourbassingear (Apr 28, 2011)

all the way down where the lilly pads grow thru in the shallow runoff about the only advantage to having a 10ft jon boat ha.


----------



## RangerBass22 (May 12, 2011)

I just haven't been able to find a consistent lure for bass in veto lake. I'll try pretty much everything and it's usually hit or miss. The crappie love the super doos though.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Where do you buy super doos?


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

I drive by Veto daily also, and was wondering if the bite was on yet. Guess I'm gonna have to take the Kayak down there next week and give it a try for myself! Wouldn't mind catching a couple channels for dinner!


----------



## RangerBass22 (May 12, 2011)

Blue Collar Bob said:


> Where do you buy super doos?


Go to hornbecks and they have a huge tub of then 25 cents a piece can't beat it.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Satelliteman (May 30, 2010)

I cross the tail end 4 times a day. I've been tempted to try casting from the bank at the tail end @ the Brackenridge RD bridge. Looks like it will hold spawners.

My dad likes to go to Veto & catch 'gills. We were pulling the boat out one day & I stepped back off the ramp and fell off the side into the mud.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Satelliteman said:


> I cross the tail end 4 times a day. I've been tempted to try casting from the bank at the tail end @ the Brackenridge RD bridge. Looks like it will hold spawners.
> 
> My dad likes to go to Veto & catch 'gills. We were pulling the boat out one day & I stepped back off the ramp and fell off the side into the mud.



When i was a kid i would stay at my aunts and walk down to the lake and fish all day. I have seen some dandy bass along reed beds in that lake and tons of crappie that were keepers. Now!! i think the state has let the lake go to crap. The rt. 339 end has become so silted making that section almost impossible to use. The problem area is not a small area, but quite a large surface section covering at least an 1/8th mile. I imagine that silted in area causes the lake to be muddy more than normal. I saw an article about the problem and doubt anything will ever be done to clean it out. That is a shame because the lake has so much to offer with a good ramp and easy access. The hunting aspect does have a nice archery range down by the dam and was in good shape last year when i shot some there.


----------



## RangerBass22 (May 12, 2011)

The state has definitely let the lake go to **** in the last couple of years. I can remember 6 years ago fishing down at veto it pulling in bass after bass. I still fish their frequently as i can easily catch 20 plus catfish in a day as well bluegills. Crappie fishing is also not too bad there. The bass fishing now is absolutely horrendous they are honestly few and far between and are usually dinks!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

